# Permission denied: Could not open password file ...

## marxin

I emerged nagios and created all configs and permissions, but I couldn't log into nagios main page

cat /var/log/apache2/error_log

```

[Sun Apr 16 20:17:17 2006] [error] [client 192.168.10.3] (13)Permission denied: Could not open password file: /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users

[Sun Apr 16 20:17:17 2006] [error] [client 192.168.10.3] user nagiosadmin not found: /nagios/

```

```

marxin_server / # ls -l /etc/nagios/

total 132

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache 30051 Apr 16 19:44 bigger.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  9542 Apr 16 19:44 cgi.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  4826 Apr 16 19:44 checkcommands.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache    26 Apr 16 19:48 htpasswd.users

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache 13749 Apr 16 19:44 minimal.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  4269 Apr 16 19:44 misccommands.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache 30496 Apr 16 19:44 nagios.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  3501 Apr 16 19:36 nrpe.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  4960 Apr 16 19:33 nsca.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  1323 Apr 16 19:44 resource.cfg

-rwxrwxrwx 1 nagios apache  1628 Apr 16 19:33 send_nsca.cfg

```

Please where is problem ?

----------

## Monkeh

It might have something to do with it being world writable.

----------

